# LAS DOS CARAS DE ASIA: Arquitectura urbana 100%



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno.... esta es la segunda parte y decidì hacerle otro thread para no mezclar mucho.

Es la misma zona pero en realidad parece otro lugar... los lofts y las casas de dos pisos se mueven con mucha soltura en este paisaje tan àrido... ademàs hay excelentes y locas ideas en arquitectura playera.

Ojalà lo disfruten

















































































































































*En un rato el resto!!!*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las zonas residenciales de Eisha...se respira armonía y buen gusto.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

.... me da gusto q el Perù cada vez se mejore


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)




----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


>


:colgate:


En esa playa encuentras varios pelícanos haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve que tienen mucho cuidado con el mantenimiento de las áreas verdes, las fotos estás muy buenas


----------



## eltiger25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Que linda q esta la playa asia my moderna de verdada nada q envidiara las playas extranjeras


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

de lujo  muy linda asia.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo único que no me gusta son estos faroles recontra setentones. Podrían haber sido más creativos. Dinero les sobra.


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Precioso, lindo, limpio, ordenado y bien cuidado. 100 puntos. No hay nada malo que reprocharle. Es todo un ejemplo.

kay:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

muy chevere 10 puntos!!!, algunas casas son medio pesadas con una vlumetria mal resuelta, otras estan simplemente geniales, lo mejor de todo son las areas verdes!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

mangolight said:


> muy chevere 10 puntos!!!, algunas casas son medio pesadas con una vlumetria mal resuelta, otras estan simplemente geniales, lo mejor de todo son las areas verdes!


Gracias mango de dieta!!!! si coincido en tu opiniòn.. pero es simplemente interesante su arquitectura...

Estas son las últimas que tengo:














































































































De lo que tengo es como lo mas interesante!


Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!!


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Maravilloso, fuera de este mundo.

Si esa gente tiene esas mansiones para solamente disfrutarlas 2 o 3 meses al año, no puedo ni imaginarme lo que serán sus super mansiones para todo el resto del año !


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Recien han cargado todas las fotos y la parte urbana se ve muy bien, una cosa que me llama la atención es el cuidado de las áreas verdes, una vez vi a Jordi Puig comentando, de forma quizá bastante irónica, que ir a Asia es como ir al trópico ... y bueno kizá por lo que veo, es que esta muy verde, palmeras y todo ello. Me pregunto si se pueda mantener en el tiempo, ya que hay que tener en cuenta la escacez de agua, sería mejor que opten por un mantenimiento de áreas verdes con flora de la zona que consuma menos agua no??

Y na ps un gusto de thread, Vane mis respetos, para armar esto cansa subir fotos y todo ello .. chambaza los 2 threads Salu2!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Esta es muy estrambotica :nuts:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Las primeras fotos son de Costa de Sol. Luego hay algunas de Playa Bonita, Kapala y Palmas. Las últimas son de Playa del Sol, la playa más grande de todas (hasta el próximo año cuando va a estar terminado el Golf de playa El Golf y se va a urbanizar la parte de atrás de esta playa).

A mi gusto las más bonitas son Flamencos y Playa Blanca.

En orden de sur a norte vienen así:
Gaviotas
Cocoa
Palabritas
Costa del Sol
Playa Bonita
Sol y Mar
Kapala
Cocos
Las Palmas
Cayma
Mar Azul
Brisas
La Isla
Flamencos
Playa Blanca
Playa el Sol
Bora Bora
Playa el Golf
Las Arenas
y de ahí vienen un par que no conozco y termina en Chocaya que ya está en el valle de Mala y no en el desierto.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


>


Me gusta! La sombrilla, los asientos para descansar y relajarse, la arquitectura no tan estrambótica ni simplona, un término medio.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindo el nuevo tema


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy interesante arquitectura ! Hay mucha armonía en las viviendas y respeto por el perfil urbano, algo homogéneo y que eso lo hace verse bien también...

Muy chevere el thread Vane !


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

wow....Asia se ve lindo....todo un lujo tener una casa ahi >!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que maravilla!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Este hilo me fascino. Gracias por compartir las fotos Vane. Es una cara que Asia que normalmente no se muestra mucho.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Tan chic ! Me encantaron las fotos ! que bien cuidadas tienen las areas verdes.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por el thread, Vane--muy interesantes las propuestas arquitectónicas en Asia. ¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

El mejor thread de Asia,Vane me ganaste,yo hice un thread de Asia la vez pasada pero este es mas chevere.SAludotes!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau demasiado bueno el thread vane :banana: super linda la arquitectura de Asia  haya hay muy bonitas propuestas :banana:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

J Block said:


> Lo único que no me gusta son estos faroles recontra setentones. Podrían haber sido más creativos. Dinero les sobra.


:lol: parecen de unidad vecinal. 
Gracias por las fotos. Una pregunta, alguien tiene una idea de cuanto cuestan esos chalets?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ekeko said:


> Una pregunta, alguien tiene una idea de cuanto cuestan esos chalets?


Depende de que playa y otras cosas como la fila en que esta respecto de la playa, pero creo que la mayoria deben estar entre 100 mil y 200 mil dolares, pero los precios estan subiendo como la espuma porque hay mucha demanda y ya no quedan muchos terrenos. Mas hacia el sur, pasando el cerro que marca el inicio de sarapampa, se pueden encontrar otros condominios con precios mas "asequibles". Lo que si no habia visto son esos mini edificios, me imagino que un departamento no debe costar tanto tanto como una casa.

Con respecto a la arquitectura, es verdad que algunas casas no son tan bonitas como otras. Todo depende de los gustos y del presupuesto del dueño, pero ninguna realmente desentona. Para lograr esto ultimo en los condominios / clubes de playa existen juntas o comités que verifican los diseños de las nuevas casas a construirse, incluso reglamentan el uso de colores y la altura (no se permite construir casas de mas de un piso en la primera fila)


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Ekeko said:


> :lol: parecen de unidad vecinal.
> Gracias por las fotos. Una pregunta, alguien tiene una idea de cuanto cuestan esos chalets?



"Chalets" ? Querrás decir pequeñas mansiones.

Hace poco salió en el Comercio que las mas baratas rondan el medio millón de dólares.

Para poder alquilar o comprar una propiedad tienes que pasar por una Junta Directiva que te analiza con lupa.:nuts:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Vane, Asia muy bonito en especial las areas verdes, me encantó el paseo con Palmeras a ambos lados que hay entre las primeras fotos:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*mUY lindas las fotos Vane. Pensar que todo eso era un arenal hace unos años, y ahora todo verde. No he ido todavía a Asia, es decir a EISHA, y eso que una de mis sobrinas con su esposo se hicieron "una casita" ahí, pero la alquilan toda la temporada, y les sirve para costear el mantenimiento, predios y mucho más.
Dicen que Asia podría ser un sitio donde la gente viva tooodo el año, ya que los negocios están pensando funcionar los 365 días, inclusive otra clínica no recuerdo cuál iba a construir una sucursal ahí. Aunque es lejos cuando los niños van al colegio.....En las fotos se ve poca gente....sería tomadas antes de la temporada de verano?*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Muy buen thread, Vane. Asia espectacular.


----------



## XukaroWarfare (Feb 9, 2008)

SUPER CHEVEREEE!! Ahi me iré a vivir! lo gracioso es que creo que empezo asi como barranco hace casi 100 anios, enfin, Lindo lugar, por cierto, alguien conoce algo sobre unas residencias en unas islas?? creo que se llamaban las Islas de San Pedro o algo asi!!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Recien veo con detenimiento este thread!!... me encanto!! Gracias Vane! 



J Block said:


> Lo único que no me gusta son estos faroles recontra setentones. Podrían haber sido más creativos. Dinero les sobra.


^^ esos faroles se parecen a los q Belaunde puso x mi casa.. :lol: 



XukaroWarfare said:


> SUPER CHEVEREEE!! Ahi me iré a vivir! lo gracioso es que creo que empezo asi como barranco hace casi 100 anios, enfin, Lindo lugar, por cierto, alguien conoce algo sobre unas residencias en unas islas?? creo que se llamaban las Islas de San Pedro o algo asi!!


^^ bueno las residencias de Islas de San Pedro no estan precisamente en las islas.. estan frente a las islas.. y la playa se llama San Pedro.. por eso Islas de San Pedro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece muy bonito estas urbanizaciones, pero, por qué se llama el thread las dos caras de Asia???, pense que iba a ver fotos de los barrios lujosos y por otro lado de los barrios pobres del otro lado de la carretera.

Me gustó el thread, de todos los clubes el mejor creo es Playa Blanca.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

XukaroWarfare said:


> SUPER CHEVEREEE!! Ahi me iré a vivir! lo gracioso es que creo que empezo asi como barranco hace casi 100 anios, enfin, Lindo lugar, por cierto, alguien conoce algo sobre unas *residencias en unas islas*?? creo que se llamaban las Islas de San Pedro o algo asi!!


XD!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> Me parece muy bonito estas urbanizaciones, pero, por qué se llama el thread las dos caras de Asia???, pense que iba a ver fotos de los barrios lujosos y por otro lado de los barrios pobres del otro lado de la carretera.


Vane quería mostrar a Asia, tanto en su arkitectura Comercial como Urbana, por eso es que hay 2 threads Bajo!! Salu2!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí gracias, ya me di cuenta!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitivamente de lejos la mejor casa.....diseñada por el arq. Miguel Rodrigo Mazure... en las demás casas veo una agotamiento del estilo(muy repititivas)...cuando se puede optar por nuevos materiales y formas que definan espacios como esta casa de Mazure....aparte que constructivamente es lo máximo...muestra a los materiales como son y sus capacidades que tienen estos....









Vane puedo poner estas fotos...

Tambien se ve la fuerte influencia del brutalismo en Mazure por los materiales(especialmente el concreto expuesto)...ya que el fue parte del equipo que diseño lo que es el actual Museo de la nación...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ahora nos damos cuenta que esa primera foto no era precisamente el mejor ángulo de la casa


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

lo vuelvo a poner..... y si Yibrail esa casa es bastante fotogenica...



sugarrw said:


> Definitivamente de lejos la mejor casa.....diseñada por el arq. Miguel Rodrigo Mazure... en las demás casas veo una agotamiento del estilo(muy repititivas)...cuando se puede optar por nuevos materiales y formas que definan espacios como esta casa de Mazure....aparte que constructivamente es lo máximo...muestra a los materiales como son y sus capacidades que tienen estos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante la casa, algo de vanguardia


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No me gusta esa casa.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

a mi me gusta todo, todo, menos esa estrucutra metalica tubular, si fuera en perfil I quedaria mucho mejor!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Esta ultima jato de la foto esta bravaza!!!!


----------



## vandik (Feb 13, 2007)

Esa cada de Mazure es su trabajo mejor logrado en dicho estilo, tiene una del mismo tipo en playa del sol que es horrorosa. 

¿Alguien posee fotos de trabajos realizados por Borasino o Gonzalez Moix? Se los agradecería :banana:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

debe ser genial cuando a un arquitecto le dan una proyecto en el cual no hay limitaciones de dinero y pude hacer volar su imaginacion, utilizar los mejores materiales.


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

*q feaaaaaaa*

realmente...!!! q fea casa! esos tubos! ese cemento !.... plop!:bash:


----------



## vandik (Feb 13, 2007)

Eso me sorprende, en especial siendo el mal gusto imperante no solo en Lima, sino en todo el país. Joyas como la casa de Mazuré son únicas.


----------

